# Found a pigeon with bands on both ankles



## katycates (Sep 21, 2009)

We are in Northern New Hampshire and about 2 weeks ago a lovely white pigeon with brown feathers around his (her?) neck and upper back appeared. He seems healthy just lost. We've given him bird seed and a dish of water. He appears to be roosting out my office door. We were hoping to catch him to read his bands, but he flies off when we get close to him. Are there any homing or racing pigeon societies near by? Any lost and found websites? I'm sure his human is worried sick about him. Any guidance is greatly appreciated. Katy Cates, Whitefield, NH


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

katycates said:


> We are in Northern New Hampshire and about 2 weeks ago a lovely white pigeon with brown feathers around his (her?) neck and upper back appeared. He seems healthy just lost. We've given him bird seed and a dish of water. He appears to be roosting out my office door. We were hoping to catch him to read his bands, but he flies off when we get close to him. Are there any homing or racing pigeon societies near by? Any lost and found websites? I'm sure his human is worried sick about him. Any guidance is greatly appreciated. Katy Cates, Whitefield, NH


Hi Katy,

Thank you for your concern over this bird.

Nothing can be done for him if he is not contained.

Please do try to catch him by using the trap method. Once he is caught we can help to find the owner, and if that is not possible, then find him a new home.

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html Only feed him under the trap.

If this doesn't work for you, there are other methods on this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1st-step-in-helping-a-bird-secure-it-links-on-securing-38776.html


----------

